# How to attach carpet to aluminum floor?



## base_v5 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm going with an aluminum floor in my boat. What is the best way to attach the carpet to the aluminum?

I assume using some type of adhesive/cement will be the best bet. Has anyone done this and how did it work out for you? I was also thinking about putting some screws or maybe rivets around the edges for extra holding power.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 15, 2012)

Have you considered applying/painting a non skid/slip suface instead of using carpet?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 15, 2012)

Forget carpet... Go with a product like hydro-turf!


----------



## nosticks (Feb 15, 2012)

I attached the carpet with outdoor carpet adhesive from HoDep. I rolled it with a wooden roller to conform with the ribs and contour of the bottom. It is holding up well. Since then I have seen other posts where marine vinyl was used. When the carpet wears out, I think I'll go with the marine vinyl.


----------



## Bob Landry (Feb 15, 2012)

I would also nix the carpet idea for a couple of reasons. If you get in salt water, maybe not an issue for you, the carpet will hold salt which in turn will hold water and before long you have to deal with rot. Secondly, if you fish it, eventually you aren't going to be able to get rid of the fish slime and smell and the whole thing will get pretty nasty. There's a reason why the pros put their fish directly in the well. I doubt that a fish ever hits their boat's carpet.

The material of choice for most boat builders is Nautolex. it comes in half a dozen colors, has a pebble-like non-skid characteristic and is easy to keep clean. It's not particularly cheap, but considering the utility you will get out of it compared to carpet at the same price, it may be the better way to go. I think something like astro turf would probably give you the same result as carpet.


----------



## gouran01 (Feb 15, 2012)

I've got an aluminum floor in mine and used regular ol home depot outdoor carpet glue. That stuff is a beast to remove! Holds very well and don't need rivets, screws etc. But as said, I had it in there a year and a fine reason I tore it out, you CANNOT get it clean! I'd go 10 fold with an alternative if your doing any kinda fishin in "dirty" water


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Feb 15, 2012)

Velcro . . . then you can easily remove it for cleaning and drying.


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 15, 2012)

i used a carpet cleaner on mine, and it pulled out sand,dirt and stains,and it is outdoor carpet from lowes.i don't see how you can say it can't be cleaned.any carpet will look gross if you don't clean it once in a while.i do my house evey 18 months,and i don't have pets.


----------



## gouran01 (Feb 15, 2012)

ya may have a point, the wiff won't let me take the $500.00 carpet cleaner out to the boat, I'm a dish soap, rub it in, carwash boat washin kinda guy. In the areas I fish it's nasty clay sand and grime, it takes an hour to hose out 3 hours worth of boating, not my thing, but like i said, if not in the yuck, carpet might be the thing


----------



## base_v5 (Feb 15, 2012)

I can understand the problem with keeping the carpet clean. I really like the HydroTurf idea. Checked out the site and they have some good colors and it's really not that expensive. 

I'm not sold on the textured coverings. I like to fish comfortable and sometimes barefoot. Seems like this stuff would be tough on the skin!

The one thing I really like about carpet is the ability to wrap it around almost any contour in the boat. You can cover any area with it. Does anyone know if you can do this with HydroTurf and make it look as good as the carpeted interiors I have seen on this site? 

Bob, I live in central KY, so I don't think I have to worry about salt water too much :LOL2:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 16, 2012)

Hydroturf will send you a free sample to check out.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 17, 2012)

Velcro.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 17, 2012)

Regular carpet glue in the bucket will do just fine

Shop vac and a pressure wash once a year will keep it looking brand new


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 17, 2012)

you may want to look at sundeck vinyl.it's a pebble like surface,very durable and easy to clean and stand on and most of all it's inexpensive.i did my center deck for around $60 with glue


----------

